# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Δικτύωση πολυκατοικίας

## za8dna

Καλησπέρα!! 

Έκανα αναβάθμιση την γραμμή μου από 24Mbp/s (ADSL) σε 30Mbp/s (VDSL) και θέλω να δώσω Internet και στους υπόλοιπους ένοικους (σύνολο 4 όροφοι).

Πιο περιληπτικά:

Έχω τον router στο ισόγειο και φεύγει ένα switch σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο. Από εκεί φεύγει καλώδιο περίπου 15-20 μέτρα και πάει στο πάνω διαμέρισμα. Εκεί μπαίνει switch και φεύγει άλλο ένα καλώδιο άλλα περίπου 10-15 μέτρα και πάει σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο. Εκεί άλλο ένα switch όπου συνδέεται ο υπολογιστής και ένα καλώδιο που φεύγει και πάει στον απο πάνω περίπου 5-10 μέτρα και από εκεί switch που συνδέει τα PC του + ένα καλώδιο που πάει στην ταράτσα και εκεί τερματίζει το δίκτυο.

Σύνολο:

1 router
4 switch (10/100Mbp/s)
80 μέτρα καλώδιο FTP (μονόκλωνο)

Σύνολο συσκευών που θα συνδεθούν 12-14 (από αυτές οι 8-9 είναι ενσύρματες)

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:

Το σήμα θα εξασθενήσει περνώντας μέσα από 4 switch μέχρι να φτάσει στο τέρμα?

Θα έχω πρόβλημα στο οτι θα βγαίνουν όλα τα pc με την ίδια IP?

Θα χρειαστώ τίποτα ακόμα για να φτιάξω το δίκτυο που έχω στο μυαλό μου? (σε θέμα hardware)

----------


## range

αυτο ειναι δίκτυο μονο ιντερνετ; Ασχολείσαι καθόλου με awmn;

----------


## za8dna

Πιο πολύ για internet νoιάζομαι αλλά εφόσoν θα είναι LAN θα έχω και τοπικό δίκτυο  ::  . Δεν θα ήθελα ασύρματο :/

----------


## range

> Πιο πολύ για internet νoιάζομαι αλλά εφόσoν θα είναι LAN θα έχω και τοπικό δίκτυο  . Δεν θα ήθελα ασύρματο :/


κοιτα εδω ειναι ασύρματη κοινότητα awmn, δεν νομιζω να σου απαντήσει κάποιος αφου δεν ασχολείσαι η δεν θεσ να ασχοληθείς στο μέλλον με awmn . Τελος παντον δεν νομίζω να εχεις προβλημα με τα switch στης απόστασης που λες. Με της ip εαν εχεις αυτόματη απόδοση ips (dhcp) στο modem router ο καθε υπολογιστής θα παίρνει την δικιά του ip οσα και switch να εχεις

----------


## za8dna

ααα συγνώμη δεν το ήξερα οτι εδώ είναι μόνο για ασύρματα. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων αλλά ενοώ την IP που βγαίνει ο υπολογιστής στο internet οχι του τοπικού. Ευχαριστώ πάντος !!!

----------


## range

> ααα συγνώμη δεν το ήξερα οτι εδώ είναι μόνο για ασύρματα. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων αλλά ενοώ την IP που βγαίνει ο υπολογιστής στο internet οχι του τοπικού. Ευχαριστώ πάντος !!!


οταν συνδέονται επανω στο modem ειτε ασύρματα ειτε ενσύρματα κάποιες συσκευές (pc , phone , k.l.p) περνουν μια ip εσωτερική διαφορετική το καθενα, ειτε εχεις 1 ειτε 50 pc ολα θα βγουν με την ιδια ip εξω , μόνο μεσα εχουν διαφορετικές αυτο λέγεται (nat) Network Address Translation

----------


## za8dna

Αυτό το ξέρω  ::  Θα δω αν θα επιλέξω DHCP ή Static  ::

----------


## range

> Αυτό το ξέρω  Θα δω αν θα επιλέξω DHCP ή Static


Δεν θα αλαξει κατι , παλι με την ιδια ip θα βγενεται ολοι εξω. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να γινει αυτο που λες , ισως αν απαντήσει καποιο αλο παιδι που ξερει

----------


## range

Παντος αν σου αρεσουν αυτα δεν χάνεις κατι να ρίξεις μια ματια στο awmn μπορει να σου αρεσει

----------


## za8dna

θα το ψάξω  ::  σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::

----------


## ydin

Το σημα εξασθαινει οταν το καλωδιο ξεπερνά τα 80-100 συνεχόμενα μετρα. Εσυ θα εχεις 15-20 ανα switch, οπότε οι απώλειες θα ειναι σχεδόν μηδενικες. 

DHCP θα εβαζα εγω, μιας κι θα εχεις αρκετές συσκευές, εκτος και αν ξέρεις τι θα βάλεις οπότε και θα πρότεινα καρφωτές. 

Με την μια κοινη public IP, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα δικτύου. Το μονο που θα με ανησυχουσε θα ηταν οτι αν κάποιος εκανε κατι παράνομο, αυτός που θα κυνηγήσουν θα ειναι ο κατοχος της γραμμης = εσυ. Θα προτεινα να παρεμβαλεις ενα μικρο firewall & proxy server μεταξυ του modem/router και του λοιπού δικτύου ωστε να φιλτράρεις τα χοντρά. 




Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## za8dna

Σε ευχαριστώ ydin. Στην πολυκατοικία ήμαστε οικογένεια δεν είναι οτι έχω να κάνω με ξένους  ::

----------

